# rv repairs,



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

looking for someone to replace the floor in a slide-out and install new carpet in my camper, its set up in Matagorda, does anyone know of a good guy or company? thxs


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

*RV floor*

Camper Clinic in Rockport just replaced my entire floor and did a great job. Contact Gary Hubnik, service manager. He'll take care of you.


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

What does a repair like that run? Don't need exact, just a rough estimate, different sizes and such. Thanks


----------

